# amp problem



## jaschouten (Aug 17, 2008)

hi all,

i have a problem and hopes smeone know what it is an what
i can do about it.

i have a rodek amp ,worked good ,but when a did go for a ride a 
few day's ago,the amp jumps to thermo safety,and cant get it off.

if i put key on contact,it jumps strait to safety.even when radio'off

i take multymeter and it gets 15.02 on screen also on condensator
if i ohm the input on amp its some like 35 i think,

thnx verry mutch 4 ur time ,and hope u can tell me 
what it is .

rodek issnt contacing me back,and refund is over.
i buyed this one 3 years ago ,and cost me 480 euro
so 120 ayear is to mutch i think


THNX alex schouten
netherlands:wave:


----------



## lovebigspeakers (Jul 10, 2010)

ive never heard of rodek but it almost sounds like its been overused and you need a new one


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi LBS....welcome to TSF!!

Thanks for the reply but this thread is almost 2 yrs old and OP may no longer have the amp in question. Thread will now be closed.


----------

